# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Ostarine Log 50mg / day 4.5 on 2.5 off for 6 weeks

## Fit N Fun

Hi Guy's,

Got my Ostarine from a friend at the gym, concentration is claimed at 50mg/ml. Its from an un-named source. It tastes very much like a strong version of Corsodyl mouthwash.

Been told to squirt it under my tongue and hold in my mouth for a couple of minutes, which is hard to do since my mouth waters up real quick after squirting. Am using an insulin needle with the end cut off to draw the Ostarine up.

Am taking half a ml morning and night starting Monday morning finishing Friday morning for around 6 weeks till the bottle is finished = 50mg/day, 4.5 days / week = 225mg / week.

I weigh 200lbs and am just over 6ft tall, am in my late 50's and have electronic scales that show muscle and body fat for all parts of my body.

I am also on HGH direct from the manufacturer, so is a known good source. Am taking 4iu morning + 2iu evening Monday morning to Friday morning = 28iu / week.

I have been on HGH for the last few months and charted my progress, the Ostarine will overlap the end of my HGH cycle.

I eat a fairly clean diet with a mix of walking 5 miles/day squash and weights.

Started the Ostarine a week ago, so will see what happens.

Had a bit of a sore head the second & third day, but been fine this week so far.

----------


## Fit N Fun

OK, that's the first five day stretch in.

No more headaches, so happy about that.

The only obvious side effects are my urine is dark yellow like I am not drinking enough water and my bowel movements are much firmer than normal, usually they are pretty loose.

I might be suffering a bit of indigestion at night, but not certain the Ostarine is behind it.

Weighed myself on Wednesday night which showed I had lost weight, lost fat and increased muscle.

I will post the numbers later, I want to report the change if it is consistent, not if it is a fluctuation on one week.

Kept the Ostarine in a dark drawer in the fridge, had to take it out this morning because it had gone too thick to draw into my syringe.

It would be much better if the bottle had a pump for the 50ml since it is pretty sticky stuff.

----------


## RaginCajun

> OK, that's the first five day stretch in.
> 
> No more headaches, so happy about that.
> 
> The only obvious side effects are my urine is dark yellow like I am not drinking enough water and my bowel movements are much firmer than normal, usually they are pretty loose.
> 
> I might be suffering a bit of indigestion at night, but not certain the Ostarine is behind it.
> 
> Weighed myself on Wednesday night which showed I had lost weight, lost fat and increased muscle.
> ...



let it sit out longer to get to a warmer temp, this should help out with this problem. glad to see you started a log, i have been pondering this stuff for a while

----------


## Fit N Fun

> let it sit out longer to get to a warmer temp, this should help out with this problem. glad to see you started a log, i have been pondering this stuff for a while


Let it sit out in the Garage over the weekend, was clear when I used it this morning, put it back in the fridge again and it's still clear tonight, am thinking that the crystals grow slowly in the cold.

Tested my urine on Friday with one of those sticks that the doctors use, it has about 10 different things it checks for, Ketones, blood, Billirubin, Protein etc, all reading normal except specific gravity which was high.

Will check again on Friday.

Thought I had a bit more heartburn over the weekend, but all fine today

Think that's all for now

----------


## Fit N Fun

Thats the second 4 ½ days on week in.

Colour of urine looks much more normal this week, bowel movements remain firmer than normal.

Still feeling a bit like my system is suffering from indigestion / heartburn.

Had very blurry vision for a couple of days through the week, but think that is most likely due to poor sleep while my gf was away.

Apart from that feeling good.

Been socialising too much this week, will weigh myself in the morning.

Will wait till the end of the Ostarine course before declaring what happened to my weight / fat levels.

----------


## SwellingUp

I also notice the heartburn so yeah it could be from the ostarine

----------


## Fit N Fun

That's me half way through my third week on Ostarine, am now getting very hungry through the day.

My weight is about the same, my scales are telling me that I am building muscle and loosing fat.

My feeling is that I am loosing fat around my middle, so things are positive.

I am not sure why it would take into the third week to start getting hungry, but its no bad thing considering what my scales are telling me.

I do not want to claim any figures till the end and want to be sure there are no influences of water that are skewing the results.

----------


## smbdyshero

Bump for update...

----------


## Dianablah

I too got the heartburn from Osta at 25mg per day. I got stronger every workout - amazing strength gains in my opinion for a sarm.

----------


## Fit N Fun

OK, guy's I finished my Ostarine two weeks ago.

I would summarise things as follows:-

The heartburn passes, so maybe it just takes a while to become accustomed.

I felt good on it all the way through, but the weight change in terms of fat % and muscle % is too hard to call, it was improved, but my numbers were all over the place which I don't understand.

My abs felt much more visible and my strength was improved.

The effects are very subtle when compared to the gains that you get on a Steroid cycle, but I will try another cycle later on in the year

----------


## DeepB1ue

A great blog on a new substance! Thanks for posting!

Now that you have been finished with the ostarine a while I am wondering if you managed to keep any gains you made overall and was the cycle worthwhile?? Also, did you pct at all or was it side effect free?

Cheers FitnFun

----------

